
Ask HN: Can you hire a remote african developer - smithmayowa
I am an self learned Nigerian web developer(python) and I am wondering if I stand a chance working remotely for western tech companies permanently or temporarily, seeing as my countries tech startup science is pretty much non existent, and I have tried to no avail to get freelancing gigs on freelancing sites Nigeria&#x27;s bad reputation probably is to blame.<p>So I will like to know if I stand a chance thanks.
======
gus_massa
In case someone flags this ...

Please see the FAQ regarding job posts:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

For the latest post, see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)

There is a thread for hiring and one for freelancers there too. Read the last
month edition and be aware for the next posts.

~~~
smithmayowa
Thank you

